# Vtr Is Bad Ass



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

This thing just handled 0.7 ohms

Fires 100% 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

How low can it go?


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Not sure. But this is kicking my mech with its 15 volts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

I mean watts

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

http://i.imgur.com/AbpLcoF.jpeg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

This beast!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Okay looks like the lowest is 0.5 good god

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (24/2/14)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Unlikely to beat your mech. It is limited to 15 W. At 0.7 ohms on a fresh battery (4.2 V) your mech should give you power of around 25 W, according to Ohms Law - http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

Matthee I get what you saying however I have never noticed that kind of power on a mech mod. I have always found mech mod performance inconsistent. Maybe I am the only silly that feels that way. But electrical mods are for me

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Matthee I get what you saying however I have never noticed that kind of power on a mech mod. I have always found mech mod performance inconsistent. Maybe I am the only silly that feels that way. But electrical mods are for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No problem that you prefer electronic mods at all, @Gizmo. I too use them. As long as the information you give out to vapers out there is based on reality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

I never claimed anything. Just from my experience I prefer electrical mods after much fiddling

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

To the contrary. My inference from you initial posts was that the VTR hits harder at 15 W with low resistance than a mech similarly set up. To me that is, with the greatest of respect, a flight of fantasy and not based in reality. Unless, of course, the VTR has blown some of its electronic circuits and is simply operating as a mech.


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

I never stated a fact bud. Just stated my opinion. It's just opinion not fact. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

As Rip says it's as sick as tits :9

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

And your opinion, especially as a senior member of this forum and a reseller, does matter a lot, and should also have a solid foundation, even if your postulation is as sick as t..ts.


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

And I would agree with @Gizmo electric mods are the future . Mech's only gained popularity this year due to many people's desire to go 'old school' or retro . Electric mods are now delivering the same or better than any mech has ever done . Going lower than ever and giving a more constant vape for your buck . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> And I would agree with @Gizmo electric mods are the future . Mech's only gained popularity this year due to many people's desire to go 'old school' or retro . Electric mods are now delivering the same or better than any mech has ever done . Going lower than ever and giving a more constant vape for your buck .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The jury is still out on that one, but it might certainly be the case. No doubt the electronic mods are catching up in the territory previously dominated by mechs, albeit not that large a territory anyhow.


----------



## Keyaam (24/2/14)

I too prefer electronic mods because of its consistency. Its all personal preference and if it keeps you off the stinkies then Vape ON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

iKeyaam said:


> I too prefer electronic mods because of its consistency. Its all *personal preference and if it keeps you off the stinkies then Vape ON*
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, I agree 100 %.


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/2/14)

Yup . Agree .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

It's just getting silly. Sorry I didn't put in brackets that its my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

